
Apple to Launch a Global Law Enforcement Web Portal by End of 2018 - tareqak
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/09/06/apple-to-launch-law-enforcement-support-program/
======
tareqak
From the second paragraph:

The web portal will be available globally as part of Apple's new Law
Enforcement Support Program, which the company detailed on the Government
Information Requests page of its privacy website this week [0].

[0] [https://www.apple.com/privacy/government-information-
request...](https://www.apple.com/privacy/government-information-requests/#)

